# eBay API



## Einklang. (24. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der eBay API und wie man sich in Eclipse für die Entwicklung damit einrichtet? 

Ich habe zb. die Beispielprogramme installiert und erhalte nun die Fehlermeldung:


> Fehler: Hauptklasse apicallsdemo.ApiCallsDemo konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



Danke


----------



## Marcinek (25. Aug 2012)

Sind die jars im classpath??


----------



## Einklang. (25. Aug 2012)

Ja - habe ich alle eingetragen.

bekomme bei dem Beispiel "FindItem" von der Find-API bei dem package com.ebay.sample; auch folgende (Fehler)meldung:


> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (com.ebay.common.ClientFactory).
> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
> log4j:WARN See Apache log4j 1.2 - Frequently Asked Technical Questions for more info.
> Ack = SUCCESS
> ...


Es scheint also teilweise zu funktionieren.... !

Bei der Trading Api und dem Beispiel "ApiCallsDemo" wird 
	
	
	
	





```
import com.ebay.sdk.helper.ui.GuiUtil;
```
 wird Fehlermeldung angezeigt:


> The import com.ebay cannot be resolved



Danke


----------



## Marcinek (25. Aug 2012)

Dann fehlen dir noch Jar Dateien im Classpath.

Der andere Fehler ist eine Warnung. Die Lösung steht dazu ja da.


----------



## Einklang. (25. Aug 2012)

Das sind meine JAR-Files.... welches fehlt denn?


----------



## Marcinek (25. Aug 2012)

Keine Ahnung.

Woher kommt den das Beispiel?


----------



## Einklang. (26. Aug 2012)

Also einmal ist das die Installationsanleitung des SDKs:
eBay Java SDK: Getting Started
Hieraus hab ich alles JAR Dateien eingefügt wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Das apiCallsDemo ist unter "samples" des SDK! Das erste Programm...!


----------



## Marcinek (26. Aug 2012)

Sehe ich nix zu.

In welcher Klasse ist der import?

Eventuell die dortigen Foren befragen?


----------



## Einklang. (26. Aug 2012)

> In welcher Klasse ist der import?



Keine Ahnung, habe einfach das in der Anleitung gemacht....! ;-)


----------



## Marcinek (26. Aug 2012)

Jo,

dann einfach die entsprechenden Foren befragen, oder die extrems ausführliche Beschreibung lesen.

Ich kann in dem Sample diesen Import nicht finden.


----------



## Einklang. (26. Aug 2012)

Moooment hab da was gefunden ......  ;-)


----------



## Einklang. (26. Aug 2012)

Ok der import funktioniert, keine Fehlermeldungen mehr! (die JARs bei dem Projekt selbst - rechte Maustaste - einfügen und nicht nur über Window->Properties->.... wie in der Anleitung...)

Bei der Ausführung des Codes kommt nun folgende Anzeige in der Console:


```
Exception in thread "main" org.apache.bcel.verifier.exc.AssertionViolatedException: 
FOUND:
	INTERNAL ERROR: Oops!
Exiting!!

	at org.apache.bcel.verifier.exc.AssertionViolatedException.main(AssertionViolatedException.java:102)
```

Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## Marcinek (26. Aug 2012)

Eine Behauptung / Versicherung (Assertion) konnte nicht erfüllt werden.

Was sagt google dazu?


----------



## Einklang. (26. Aug 2012)

Hmmm ich hab folgendes gefunden:

Docjar: org/apache/bcel/verifier/exc/AssertionViolatedException.java

Aber was es bedeutet....?? ;-)


----------



## Einklang. (10. Sep 2012)

Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung was das ist und kann mir da weiterhelfen???

besten Dank


----------



## aws1234 (10. Sep 2012)

> Aber was es bedeutet....??



Der übliche Quellcode einer Exception. Sinnvoller ist das Javadoc dazu

AssertionViolatedException (Commons BCEL 6.0-SNAPSHOT API)

Dort steht auch die Bedeutung


----------



## Einklang. (11. Sep 2012)

Danke - jetzt bin cih aber nicht weiter weil mir das nix sagt und ich keine Ahnung hab was ich damit anfangen soll.......! 

Es ist eine Anzeige über einen internen Fehler - ok! Und wie kann ich den beseitigen???

Danke


----------



## Marcinek (11. Sep 2012)

Und was sagen die eBay forenuser dazu? 

Ich denke du hast zwei inkompatible Versionen von jars in deinem classpath.


----------



## Einklang. (11. Sep 2012)

> Und was sagen die eBay forenuser dazu?



nichts....! :-/



> Ich denke du hast zwei inkompatible Versionen von jars in deinem classpath



Da hatte ich ein Problem - nach der Anleitung hätte ich ja alle Jar-Pfade in den Classpath eintragen sollen - da wurden die aber irgendwann abgeschnitten also das passte nicht ganz...!?? :bahnhof:

Ok dann schau ich bzw wiederhol ich mal das Zeug mit dem Classpath und lass mich überraschen was dabei herauskommt! ;-)


----------



## Einklang. (14. Sep 2012)

So ich habe das nochmal ausprobiert und bin nicht weitergekommen!

Nun steht in der Anleitung ja folgendes:



> Installing the Sample Application Projects
> 
> You should install projects for at least some of the Java SDK's sample applications. These applications will help you become familiar with the SDK.
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt nicht mehr die einzelnen Dateien angegeben, sondern einfach nur *.jar! 
So sieht das aus: 
C:/PFAD/lib/*.jar;C:/PFAD/lib/externalLib/*.jar

Ob das so passt weiß ich nicht, ein Versuch brachte nichts, bedeutet aber auch nicht, dass es falsch wäre....!??
Was die dritte Angabe bedeutet versteh ich nicht..... was ist mit JDK gemeint? (ein Java Developer Kit?)


besten dank


----------



## Marcinek (14. Sep 2012)

Einklang. hat gesagt.:


> nichts....! :-/



Hast Du die auch gefragt?



Einklang. hat gesagt.:


> Was die dritte Angabe bedeutet versteh ich nicht..... was ist mit JDK gemeint? (ein Java Developer Kit?)



Das bedeutet nur, dass du das JDK nutzen sollst. Das brauchst du, wenn du dein Programm kompilieren willst.



Einklang. hat gesagt.:


> Ob das so passt weiß ich nicht, ein Versuch brachte nichts, bedeutet aber auch nicht, dass es falsch wäre....!??



Wie ein Versuch brachte nix? -


----------



## Einklang. (28. Nov 2012)

Es gibt hier Neuigkeiten, vielleicht kann nun jemand etwas dazu sagen:

Commons - User - [Javaflow]AssertionViolatedException

Es scheint "irgendwas" nicht richtig installiert zu sein oder nicht richtig installiert zu sein. Aber was? 

besten Dank


----------

